# Epic Pass and or other CO Locations



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure how Mammoth figures into your Colorado trip. :dunno:

Vail, Telluride, and Wolf Creek is a shit ton of driving. From Vail, I'd say you are around 5-6 hours to T-Ride. Around five to Wolf Creek. The Wolf Creek-Telluride stretch I would bank on around four hours, maybe 5. You do drive through Silverton, so you could also hit that. The passes are either side of Silverton are some of the gnarliest around. Especially Red Mountain pass, it can be down right hairy. Crowds are less at those resorts besides for Vail. Vail will only have crowds on weekends though. The same goes for the resorts on the Epic Pass, weekdays are fine. Crowds will be similar to Bear, maybe more so. Colorado does have more skier visits than any other place in the US. The bulk of those visits being in the Front Range spots. When I first moved out here, I found it to be about the same as Tahoe resorts on a weekend, for what it's worth.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

As Killclimbz says, to skip around like that would be a stupid amount of winter driving, and it can be really nasty. 
I wouldn't suggest buying individual lift tickets, too expensive if you're going multiple days

4-pack to Copper/Winter park- Not a bad deal, you can get a couple of them. 

Epic 7-pack- Gives you the most resorts to ride at, if you really want to go to different mountains. You can't go wrong, Vail and Beaver creek are awesome places to go, Keystone, Breck, and A-Basin are cool to. 
Mammoth Mountain is in Cali, BTW.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For a two week trip, no need to spend the extra cash for the Epic Pass. The only advantage it offers is unlimited days at Vail and Beaver. You won't be here long enough to take advantage of that. The CO Pass includes 10 days and is about $150 cheaper.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For two weeks, I'd say just buy the Epic Pass. You'll get your money's worth and all the resorts except for Heavenly are closet to each other. Loveland is a cheaper lift ticket if you want to visit a nice mom and pop hill. You could get a 4 pack to Copper and/or Winterpark, but I suspect you'd be entertained enough with the resorts on the Epic Pass. You'll save the most money going that route and if you ride at least 10 of your 14 days, it's more than paid for itself.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> For a two week trip, no need to spend the extra cash for the Epic Pass. The only advantage it offers is unlimited days at Vail and Beaver. You won't be here long enough to take advantage of that. The CO Pass includes 10 days and is about $150 cheaper.


I don't think you can buy that one from out of state. If you can that would definitely be the way to go. I thought you had to show up at a location in person to get it, or be renewing a pass from the previous year though.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Epic pass= Key, breck, a-basin,vail,beaver creek, heavenly 619.00

Summit pass= breck, key, a-basin only 419.00

Both can be had on the web.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can't get the Colorado Pass that has the 10 days at Vail/Beaver Creek though.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

True on that Kill. A-basin offers a bonus pass but it kind of sucks. A-basin= unlimited and only 5 days at key or breck one of which can be used at vail or B.C. only 359.00. I thought I saw a bonus pass from someplace else, but looked around and didn't see it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For two weeks the Epic Pass at $619 is still a great deal. If you use 10 days you're at roughly $62 a day. All fourteen even less. Of course you could go the four pack route too. That might cost a bit less. The resort options will probably be more limited.


----------



## whitekrank (Oct 12, 2010)

I threw mammoth in just as an additional location I could road trip to if I'm skipping around. Too bad on the Colorado pass, that would be ideal for me. Is vail and beaver creek worth the extra 200 over the summit pass? Also, is there a set deadline to buy these passes?

So if I stay near vail would I be able to at least be opposite of traffic on the weekends? Is there a good nightlife there or is somewhere else a better choice?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I know the deals do expire, just not sure when. As for night life, Breck gets all the ravs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well that sucks the CO Pass isn't available to you because that would be the perfect pass for a 2 week trip


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get in your car drive north to Mammoth spend 2 weeks there get in car drive south to Bear. Problem solved. CO is highly over rated.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

whitekrank said:


> I threw mammoth in just as an additional location I could road trip to if I'm skipping around. Too bad on the Colorado pass, that would be ideal for me. Is vail and beaver creek worth the extra 200 over the summit pass? Also, is there a set deadline to buy these passes?
> 
> So if I stay near vail would I be able to at least be opposite of traffic on the weekends? Is there a good nightlife there or is somewhere else a better choice?


Vail resort Passes

If you stay in Vail, you shouldn't run into much traffic. Yes, BC and Vail is worth the extra cash! 
If you plan on doing more than 7 days on the mountain, get the Epic Pass, otherwise I would just get the Epic 7-pack. 
Breck has the best nightlife, I would stay there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The nightlife at Vail doesn't exactly suck either.

I've had some good times in both Vail Village and Lionshead.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> I know the deals do expire, just not sure when. As for night life, Breck gets all the ravs.





killclimbz said:


> The nightlife at Vail doesn't exactly suck either.
> 
> I've had some good times in both Vail Village and Lionshead.


If you want night life stay in Vail. 


If you want to go drink a bunch of shitty ass PBR with a bar full of Breck "locals" who have lived there for 3 months and hate on tourists or anyone not in a tall tee, then the most known "night life" spots in Breck will suit you nicely.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> The nightlife at Vail doesn't exactly suck either.
> 
> I've had some good times in both Vail Village and Lionshead.


Same here, I guess the only reason why I didn't suggest Vail is because it's expensive! 



AWNOW said:


> If you want to go drink a bunch of shitty ass PBR with a bar full of Breck "locals" who have lived there for 3 months and hate on tourists or anyone not in a tall tee, then the most known "night life" spots in Breck will suit you nicely.


 Im pretty sure they serve more than just PBR in Breck, and whats wrong with PBR other than being shitty? :laugh: It ranks among the top of shitty beers, and its light years better than Keystone!

It doesn't matter where you go, jerk offs are everywhere, it's what you make of it. I have heard people put down Vail for the uppity people, but always had a good time with out anyone raining on my parade.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

JRosco said:


> Same here, I guess the only reason why I didn't suggest Vail is because it's expensive!
> 
> Im pretty sure they serve more than just PBR in Breck, and whats wrong with PBR other than being shitty? :laugh: It ranks among the top of shitty beers, and its light years better than Keystone!
> 
> It doesn't matter where you go, jerk offs are everywhere, it's what you make of it. I have heard people put down Vail for the uppity people, but always had a good time with out anyone raining on my parade.



There are certain bars in Breck that have a good crowd, you just have to know where to go. Your basic rule of thumb is that the seasonal gapers stay close to the mountain, and the further away from Breck you get, the better the bar. I personally just don't enjoy hanging around with a bunch of brahbots looking to start shit.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

I know what you're saying, brah! :laugh:
I guess trial and error, find the one that you like and drink away...hopefully the scenery is good!


----------



## whitekrank (Oct 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger, you would pick mammoth over the epic pass resorts? I hadn't considered staying in mammoth the whole time because I thought it might get boring just staying in one place. But on the other hand, it's close enough that if I get a season pass I could probably make a couple more weekend trips there. Season pass for mammoth is 900 bucks until Nov.15.

Up until last year I stayed local to snow summit and bear mountain. Then last winter I made short weekend trips to salt lake city, tahoe, and mammoth. I loved it so I want to make an extended trip this winter. I'm not locked into anywhere so if there are better ideas let me know.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Burton is just a jaded Colorado ski town junky. Plenty of rad stuff to do around here. I doubt you would get bored.

Mammoth is a big mountain and it is world class. Plenty to ride there. I doubt you would get bored at all. People spend an entire season there. From what you said, it kind of makes sense to go that route. Especially if you think you could put in over 20 days there. On the bad side, it's a La Nina year, and La Nina years tend to be less than favorable for California, especially Mammoth. Then again, one of the best seasons Tahoe ever had was in a La Nina year, so it's not always a bad season during those years.


----------



## SnowDotCom (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey whitekrank, 

I'd look into Breckenridge. It's got a great nightlife plus you're not THAT far away from Vail/BC and Keystone is no more than a 15 min drive from town too. The Epic Pass pays for itself after 6-7 days so take that into consideration too. 

Here's link with more info: Epic Season Pass - Ski Passes


----------



## Grabby (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll be moving to Summit County soon, and I have some friends that are looking to visit for 2+ weeks. I'm thinking it might be worth it for them to buy the Epic or Summit pass. 

Does anyone know when the prices generally increase by a lot? On the website it says the current prices are only guaranteed until October 18th. I'm not sure if my friends are ready to pull the trigger on buying the passes quite yet. In the past have the prices typically risen a lot after the early deadline, or do they stay relatively cheap for a while longer? I know it can vary from year to year, so just looking for any insight.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Like I said earlier, it won't go up by a ton after the 18th. $20 or so. Around the first week of November, you can tack another $600 at least to the price of the pass. In fact you may not even be able to buy a pass that has all of the "Epic" resorts on it. That might just be for one resort only. So tell them to shit or get off the pot. It's going to be the best deal they'll find for those resorts.


----------



## SnowDotCom (Mar 18, 2010)

Grabby, 

You're right. To get this years lowest guaranteed price you'll need to purchase on or before the 18th. Now I know that's coming up but to save some cash, your friends could always get the summit pass if you know they're not going to be skiing Vail/Beaver Creek. 
or they could buy the Epic 7 Pass which is good at all of the Vail Resorts for 7 days. 

Hope that helps.


----------

